# Replacing ecu and lcm



## Sdog8000 (Oct 16, 2020)

question is my ECU and my LCM are bad so my headlights stay on is there a way to change these out without taking it to the BMW dealership I own a launch scan tool and I can't access any other control operations is there a way to do that as well my skin tool is the CRP 909x made by launch


----------

